# Laminotomy T-9



## Lbambrick (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a laminotomy done at thoracic 9 and none of the codes cover thoracic only cervical and lumbar can anyone give me some suggestions?


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 26, 2012)

Lbambrick said:


> I have a laminotomy done at thoracic 9 and none of the codes cover thoracic only cervical and lumbar can anyone give me some suggestions?



I found an article with this recommendation:

For example, CPT does not include a code to describe laminotomy and excision of herniated thoracic disk (the only thoracic codes correspond to transpedicular or costovertebral approach). CPT, however, does include codes to describe cervical (63020) and lumbar (63030) excisions. To report thoracic laminotomy, you may cite 64999 and include an explanation with the claim stating, “Surgeon performed laminotomy with diskectomy, similar to that described by 63020 (Laminotomy [hemi-laminectomy], with decompression of nerve root, including partial facetectomy, foraminotomy and/or excision of herniated intervertebral disk; one interspace, cervical), but occurring in the thoracic region. And, the work involved was roughly 10 percent greater than that described by 63020.” 

Here is the link to the site if needed:

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...handle-those-pesky-unlisted-procedure-claims/


----------

